# Back Link



## stäubel (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Weiss jemand wie ich einen HTML Link mache, der die Rücksprung-Adresse mitliefert?

D.h.Ich möchte auf zwei verschiedenen Seiten meiner Homepage einen Link 
einer zusätzlichen Seite einfügen.

Von den zwei verschiedenen Seiten ist also die dritte Seite abrufbar.

Nun ist es aber so, dass auf dieser dritten Seite ein BACK Button vorhanden ist, 
der ja jetzt nicht weiss von welcher Seite man hergekommen ist.

Jetzt möchte ich eben, dass wenn man wieder auf den Back Link klickt, 
wieder auf die entsprechende Seite zurück gelangt von der man hergekommen ist.

Kurz gesagt, beim klicken auf den BACK Link sollte man wieder auf die Seite gelangen von der man hergekommen ist und nicht an ein fixes Ziel.

Ich glaube ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal so ein Beispiel gesehen, 
bei dem irgendwie die Rücksprung Adresse schon beim Aufruf Link enthalten war.

Kann mir hier jemand helfen?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar, den hab schon das halbe Netz abgesucht 

Besten Dank schon im Voraus.


Gruss Ralph


----------



## Tobias Menzel (31. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Du kannst natürlich die Adresse (oder einen beliebigen Bezeichner) der aufrufenden Seite an die URL der aufzurufenden Seite anhängen. Dort kannst Du mit  
	
	
	



```
window.location;
```
 bzw. 
	
	
	



```
parent.location;
```
 die gesamte Zeichenkette auslesen und auswerten (ist allerdings JavaScript).

Ein Beispiel (aufrufende Seite):
	
	
	



```
<a href="seite3.htm?comefrom=page1">ich bin ein Link</a>
```
 Das "comefrom=" kannst Du Dir sparen, wenn Du es mit JS verarbeitest; mit PHP macht es Sinn, da dann die Variable $_GET["comefrom"] zur Verfügung steht.

in der aufgerufenen Seite könnte eine JS-Abfrage z.B. so aussehen:
	
	
	



```
if (String( window.location).indexOf("page1")) {
  backlink_url="page1.htm";
} else {
  backlink_url="page2.htm";
}
```

Gruß

P.S.: Du kannst natürlich auch direkt die URL der Seite an den Link anfügen, dann musst Du die Zeichenkette entsprechend "zurechtschneiden";


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. Juli 2004)

Datic: Ich glaube, er meint eher sowas.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (31. Juli 2004)

Manchmal hat man ein Brett vorm Kopf, da sieht man das ganze Holzlager nicht mehr... 
.. besonders morgens um 5:14  

Auch ein gutes Zeichen, dass ich Urlaubsreif bin -> zum Glück geht mein Flieger in 4 Stunden!

Gruß


----------

